# Having SURGERY in 2 weeks!!



## shoesies888 (Jul 15, 2010)

So I've managed to avoid surgery for almost 30 years now. I was born anemic and have been in pain (on and off) my entire life. The docs say I am a rare case since all diseased/bleeding areas are in my small intestines. Before having the pill cam done, I honestly felt relieved to hear that there was proof (pictures) of what was wrong since prior colonoscopies and upper gi's have shown nothing. I have ulcerations and strictures throughout my small intestine.

Another rare thing about me is that when I ingested the pill cam back in March of 2010, I have yet to pass it out of my system. Which leads to why I am having surgery: to remove the pill cam and to also have my GI doc w/ a surgeon's assistance, pass a scope through my small intestine to remove strictures, diseased sections, etc.

I am having a "Laparoscopy Assisted Small Bowel Resection w/ possible Stritureplasty" 

Right now I am calm about it--which is why I am able to share/write this. But I have moments where I FREAK OUT. I get nervous and saddened that I have had to put my life on pause but it is absolutely indispensable that I take care of this now to avoid obstruction and also to give myself a chance to have a better quality of life--well, after the pain subsides.

Please send words of encouragement or if you have had a similar surgery, please do share your experience. Much love and good health to all of you.


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey shoesies welcome!:bigwave:.  I know how you feel.  I have had surgery and it all seems overwhelming as soon as you have to go.  Two things I wont have done, a pill cam or MRI...they'd have to shoot me first! :yfaint: Call me chicken I don't care. I will take a ct scan or colonscopy, sigmoid scope or endoscopy any day.

My first surgery was lapscopic, and I was bounced back in no time. There are lots of wonderful people and young and older alike, to tell you there stories.  Try not to worry, stress aggrivates the guts, but it is hard not too.  Glad you found us, :hang:


----------



## shoesies888 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks Jetta!! Yes, it's easy to freak out when I think about my intestines being handled, the possible risks involved, and the unknowns. But, having the surgery will give the docs and me a definitive answer as to what's really going on in there. Glad that I can finally share as I've been reading these posts for months--especially yours!


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Jul 15, 2010)

Awe shucks.  What country are you from?

 Please keep us updated and ask any questions, we are here to help best way we can.

Good luck on your upcoming surgery!


----------



## shoesies888 (Jul 15, 2010)

The USA!! Yay--thank you!


----------



## ameslouise (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Shoesies - Can't share a similar experience regarding small intestine.  But I did have my entire colon removed several years ago, and until this most recent flare, enjoyed a much greater quality of life!  The surgeries themselves were quite trying and had long recoveries, but it was well worth it!  I am even proud of my big, long scar.

Many folks on here have had great relief from pain and issues following surgery.  I'm sure you will, too.

And since you're having it laparascopically, the recovery will be much shorter/easier!

Good luck - keep us posted! - Amy


----------



## shoesies888 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hello Amy!! Thanks for sharing. Hope you are getting relief from the recent flare. So glad to hear you have enjoyed a greater quality of life. 

I will actually have a regular incision (begged to have a horizontal one along my waistline) along with several smaller incisions (through laparoscopy) so I will recover from both! Yikes!


----------



## stella_luna (Jul 15, 2010)

In February I had a laparoscopic small-bowel resection. I had a long, narrow stricture that could not be fixed with strictureplasty so I had to have 6 inches of my terminal ileum and cecum removed. I was so, so scared and actually put off the surgery for 7 months and got 2 second opinions (all the docs said the same thing, that I needed the surgery) until it got so bad I was in pain all the time and in imminent danger of perforation. 

The surgery was not bad at all. I'm kind of embarrassed that I freaked out so much about it. I was in the hospital 5 days. It hurt a LOT the first few days . . . I won't lie to you, laughing, deep breathing, yawning, sitting up, all were pure torture. But not nearly as bad as a bowel obstruction (I've had 4 of them, and they're MUCH worse than the surgery)!

Anyway, within 2 weeks I was totally back to normal, and I've been feeling great ever since. I've gained 20 pounds and my BMI is FINALLY close to normal for the first time in years. The scar is just a little pink line around my belly button. I've even worn bikinis this summer .  I won't hesitate to get surgery if I need it again. 

Good luck to you and I hope your outcome is successful and leads to better health for you!


----------



## Jennjenn (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome  
I am surprised that they did not do any kind of endoscopy or a newer technique to get that pill cam out before. An exray would have showed where it still is. My doctor told me when I had mine that he was afraid of it getting stuck i went for a few exrays after I swallowed it and the radiology department showed me each time where it was in my system lol! I have had a few surgeries in the past. Good luck to you and I hope a speedy recovery for you


----------



## DustyKat (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi Shoesies and welcome,

I haven't had surgery but my daughter has. She is now 4 years post op and has been in remission for all of that time. It was an excellent outcome for her. 

Roo's surgery was an emergency and so she had open surgery but her recovery time was non eventful. You will be approaching yours from a much better and controlled angle so far less room for complications. YAY!

I wish you all the best and I am confident that all will go well

Take care,
Dusty


----------



## Gue33 (Jul 16, 2010)

I am with you, managed for 25 years before CD poked holes in my bowel and I lost 30 inches of my small bowel and the start of my large bowel.  Took my appendix as a bonus.  It was a long heal, at least 6 months before I can say it was totally healed and the scar didn't itch.  The first two weeks I had to slow down.  Don't try any work or exercise that makes you stomach twist.   Pain medication was much appreciated for the first while.  When I came out of surgery I committed myself to work towards not going back in for surgery for another 25  years.  The way I look at is that they took out the bad stuff and I have good stuff to work with.  I believe it can be done, it's all good.


----------



## shoesies888 (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow-thank you for sharing, Stella! I def know what it's like to tough it out and wait for the pain to subside and just avoid surgery. Since I've been in pain all throughout my life, I don't know life without pain. Docs have told me that this is not how I should be living: constantly fatigued and in pain. 

I am happy you have recovered so well and hope you have many years of good health. Thank you for sharing your story--I won't be so lost during the process now...  Thank you.


----------



## shoesies888 (Jul 16, 2010)

JennJenn, the pill cam is located centrally near my pelvis--it's been there for months!! Hasn't moved. My GI doc tried to remove it through a colonoscopy with no luck. Now they are trying to kill two birds with a stone: get the pill cam and also scope out the rest of my small bowel since it has been causing me severe pain/anemia my entire life!

Thank you!

Dusty, I am happy to hear the good news about your daughter. Sometimes all you hear on these sites are the negative. Wishing your daughter and family good health for years to come! Thank you for the words of encouragement. 

Riversilt--You are TOUGH!! I know what it's like to endure pain so trust me, had I not ended up in the emergency room bc of all of this a few months ago, I would prob not be having surgery soon. But we must take care of our temples and not let it get to the point where things are way too complicated--lesson learned! I hope you have years of good health with the good stuff that's left. 

A million thanks to everyone again!!


----------



## Keona (Jul 16, 2010)

Hey shoesies!
I completely know what you mean about the relief having actual proof.  I have been told for years it was all in my head or something like arthritis that was causing my issues.  With my first test, they found the strictures and I felt weird with the relief.
How come you are a rare case having the disease in your small intestines?  I don't know much abut this so I am genuinely curious.  I thought Crohn's was common in the small intestines?  I think it is amazing you have gone so long without surgery!  Wow....   maybe there is hope for me yet 
I hope they can get rid of that pill cam... its probably taking movies by now   How big was it??
Well, sorry about having to have surgery.  From what I hear it isnt too difficult with laporoscopy and the results are great.
Wendy


----------



## reidyjo81 (Jul 16, 2010)

Welcome !! I know how scared you must be. I was just 18 when I had my surgery and I didn't know what the hell was going on, but it was the best thing I ever did and haven't looked back. Don't get me wrong I have still had flares and some pretty bad ones but nothing compared to before my op. Try not too worry too much your in great hands ! Good luck and let us know how you get on. xx


----------



## 5 iron (Jul 16, 2010)

Hey all show you my scar if you show me yours,I get cut on July 29,i'm lucky and unlucky,dx at 53 they say thats kinda rare(unlucky)I have never been sick from crohns(lucky)60% chance Humira will help or improve the narrowing it didn't(unlucky) you need the knife(unlucky)i'm do for some good luck hope both are surgerys go well,good luck


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Jul 16, 2010)

Good luck 5 iron and shoesies!!! Always keep us posted on your surgeries, everyone can learn from you both!


----------



## shoesies888 (Jul 27, 2010)

2 more days!! Yikes! I do the cleanse tomorrow and the following day I'm in for surgery! Will check back in post-op. Will need all of your prayers, please!


----------



## Astra (Jul 27, 2010)

Hiya shoesies
I missed you, so big welcome!

good luck, we'll be rooting for you!
I had a lap many years ago (gynae) and it was ok, but the worse part was the shoulder tip pain! this is wind! it's cos they blow air into the cavity, apparantly this to move other organs out of the way! 
I recommend taking some Windeeze!
xxxx


----------



## shoesies888 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hello and Thank You, Joan!! Just saw my GI doc today and he feels this is the right thing to do: they'll be a Colorectal Surgeon who'll make an incision along my bikini line along with other smaller laparoscopic incisions. They'll remove the pill cam--just had another X-Ray done today and the dang cam is STILL there--since MARCH! So the pill cam will be removed and the stricture where it's stuck. My GI doc will insert a long scope through my mouth and will have this scope moved w/ the Surgeon's hand's help (through large waistline incision) all throughout 15 or so feet of my small intestines! If they see ulcers, strictures, diseased sections, etc, they'll either remove surgically or treat accordingly.

I hope they give me lots of good pain meds!!


----------



## Astra (Jul 27, 2010)

oooooo I hope so too hun!
you'll be just fine
let us know how you get on after
xxxx


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Jul 27, 2010)

shoesies888 said:


> Hello and Thank You, Joan!! Just saw my GI doc today and he feels this is the right thing to do: they'll be a Colorectal Surgeon who'll make an incision along my bikini line along with other smaller laparoscopic incisions. They'll remove the pill cam--just had another X-Ray done today and the dang cam is STILL there--since MARCH! So the pill cam will be removed and the stricture where it's stuck. My GI doc will insert a long scope through my mouth and will have this scope moved w/ the Surgeon's hand's help (through large waistline incision) all throughout 15 or so feet of my small intestines! If they see ulcers, strictures, diseased sections, etc, they'll either remove surgically or treat accordingly.
> 
> I hope they give me lots of good pain meds!!


Hey No worries, they will drug you til the cows come home!  They are being aggressive and doing it right the first time! Sounds like a good team is on your side!

Incidently having a pill cam is something I will never do, the reason?  Because like you I narrow and it will get stuck.  Not the first time I have heard of it.

I am not wishing you luck , because you wont need it, everything will go just fine!  Speedy recovery!!! Always keep us posted.  :ycool:


----------



## Mike (Jul 27, 2010)

Hope all goes well. Sounds like you have some good doctors treating it.


----------



## Pincushion (Jul 28, 2010)

Hello Shoesies,

Sorry I have only just seen this. I hope the cleanse goes ok for you today. Which one have they given you?

Do you have family and friends that will support you in your recovery?

Keep talking to us if it helps x

Take very gentle care :hug:
Christina


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

hi Shoesies - wishing you all the very best for the op - i know exactly what you mean about the alternating calm then freak feelings you get when surgery's looming - i've had 6 abdo ops in my life so far, and every time it's the same for me - i swing between feeling hopeful and scared.. but you'll be fine. just make a mental decision to relax and put yourself in the very safe hands of surgeons who know exactly what they're doing, and who do these procedures day in, day out...

please keep us posted - we'll be thinking of you!


----------



## Keona (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey Shoesies
Good luck with the cleanse today!  I am sure the doc will give you good drugs to keep you pain free.  I remember the gas that Joan is speaking of and I never thought gas could ever be so painful... !  
I am sure you will come out just fine.  Please keep us updated


----------



## shoesies888 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey hey, Everyone! I sure do appreciate all the support. I am very calm this morning.

Thanks Jetta and Mike for your kind words. I am truly blessed with the most wonderful GI doc. He has taken off his entire afternoon to assist w/ the surgery tomorrow. The colorectal surgeon could have done the surgery on his own but my GI doc was determined to see to it that I get a thorough examination so I won't have to (hopefully) do a repeat operation.

Hello Christina.  Thank you. My family has come into town to take care of me pre and post-op. I am cleansing today at 3pm. I am taking 4 laxatives (Dulcolax) and then another (Miralax) mixed with Gatorade. I have done this twice now and boy do I hate the taste of Gatorade or most Sports Drinks--but this sure beats the old school non-flavored cleansers!!

Thank you Dingbat! I am sure I will be somewhat nervous tomorrow. I am okay today. I figure that there's no point in being too nervous anymore--this operation is going to happen whether I am nervous or not. 

And Keona, I have experienced only a temporary pain w/ gas following my last colonoscopy--and I've had lots of colonoscopies but I swear, this last time they blew me up like a balloon!!

I remember wanting to be awake post procedure so I could speak to the GI doc but when he came in, I remember feeling a TERRIBLE pain throughout my abdomen from the gas and thinking, I could not pass gas in front of the doc!! So I held it in (so very painful) until he finished reporting to my mother, and right after he left, I let it all out. HAHA!!

Alright folks, Thank you so very much for your kindness and support. I love this board/forum. Much love to everyone.


----------



## shoesies888 (Jul 28, 2010)

Doing the prep this time is SUCKY. I've been nauseous the entire time!!


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Jul 28, 2010)

Preps are not nice, and nauseated is worse.  Let us know how it turns out ok ....good luck!


----------



## Dexky (Jul 28, 2010)

Good luck Shoessies, I'm a little late.  Imagine that!!  I'm sure it's gonna be ok.  Just keep us posted.


----------



## shoesies888 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks Pen and Mark!! I am done with the nasty Gatorade!! I am sure I will be up throughout the night to frequent the bathroom but thankfully, the nausea has subsided.

My operation is tomorrow at 1:30pm Central Time. I will be sure to keep everyone posted.


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Jul 28, 2010)

Many hugs and sending you positive thoughts your way!  Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## shoesies888 (Jul 28, 2010)

You're awesome and a true blessing to many on this board and to the readers throughout the world too. 

Thank you! Thank you!:rosette1:


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks I needed that reassurance today, not been myself lately or that supportive.  I know all about surgery and I know everything will be fine!


----------



## DustyKat (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey Shoesies,

Sending loads of luck your way:

:goodluck::goodluck::goodluck::goodluck::goodluck:

and I know you're gunna do just great!

All the best,
Dusty


----------



## Dallies (Jul 29, 2010)

Thinking of you Shoesie and sending you lots of love,  Keep in touch xxxxxxx


----------



## acg101 (Jul 29, 2010)

Good Luck Shoessie - You will be just fine. I had my surgery two weeks ago and after few rough days I am the happiest ever!!


----------



## Zalanicht (Jul 30, 2010)

Gl!


----------



## bess686 (Jul 30, 2010)

Im kind of in the same boat, I have a consult with the surgeon on Monday and basically need to get a lap bowel resection of my terminal ileum and i'm on one hand so relieved to have it taken care of finally after being in so much pain but i'm also extremely scared about going through with surgery so my nerves have been uneasy for the past week.  I hoep your surgery goes well and that you feel better as soon as possible!! Reading the posts above me really makes me feel better knowing that so many have gone through this surgery and have been feeling so good, gives me hope that maybe I can say that too after this surgery... Please keep us posted about your condition post surgery!! Best wishes to you!!


----------



## shoesies888 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hello! I am BACK!! I am two weeks post-op. Though I feel great today, the recovery process has not always been smooth. 

I was calm a week before the surgery up until about 15 minutes before the operation. I remember crying because I was so nervous and the anesthesiology team saw this and decided to give me a shot that would calm me down. Since I had done a prep the day before and had no food in my system, the shot knocked me out before I was even in the surgical room. 

I was in the hospital for 6 days. My surgery lasted a little less than 2 hours. I have a 5-6 inch bikini line (though high bikini line--it's ok) incision which already looks like it's healing beautifully. The docs cut horizontally through the epidermis and vertically through my abdominal muscles. There is minimal pain near the outer incision and slight pain still from the outer incision to my navel--in fact, this area is NUMB. The doc says I should "regain most of the sensation back but if I don't--the abdomen is a great part to be numb" (uh..ok.).

What they found during the surgery: The surgeon says he located the pill cam very quickly after he opened me up. In fact, the section where the pill cam got stuck, is the only section that was removed. TWO feet of my small intestines were removed and sent to the pathology unit. In this two feet of small intestine, there were EIGHT strictures and ulcers throughout. The docs had wondered how I've been able to endure so much pain after seeing the evident proof of diseased intestine being removed.

Post-Op: First and Second Day, I felt great and this is probably largely due to the general anesthesia that I was given for the surgery. Once that wore off, I didn't feel so great. Also, when I had my first bowel movement (third day), I FREAKED that it was (advanced apologies for the grossness of this) SO bloody--like half stool, half blood. I was nervous because my hemoglobin was already low at the time and I didn't want to chance losing any more blood. So, after giving one of the nurses a hard time (she didn't think the matter was serious bc she said I had just had bowel surgery and blood loss is expected) and pressing her to call my doc up after the bloody stool, I had my blood count monitored closely. I ended up getting a blood transfusion because of the blood loss. 

Oh, and on the 4th day, I blew up like a balloon. I wasn't going number 1 very much (like twice a day and only a teeny bit of pee came out). Since I was in bed, I didn't look at my body much but on this fourth day, I looked down at my knees and saw that they were FAT. This was the second time I freaked out in the hospital. I was retaining ALL of the liquid they were giving me (about 3 HUGE IV bags a day) plus all the liquids I was consuming and I was on an all liquid diet. The doc came to see me the following day and gave me diuretics (Lasix) and boy, I went to the potty just about every ten minutes for the next 2 days and probably peed more than 2 gallons of liquid.

I was discharged on day 6 after my blood count remained stable, my stools were no longer bloody, and after I was no longer heavy from the water retention.

Flash forward to 2 weeks post-op. This is the best I've felt since the surgery. I have been able to eat/tolerate just about anything. I go number 2 quite frequently (2-3 times a day). I just went to the track today and walked a mile because I am feeling so out of shape. I wanted to walk faster and longer but it's almost like I could feel my stomach muscles tearing when I move too much/fast. So I take shorter than normal steps and walk a slower than normal pace.

Long response/entry but I feel some of you may want to know what it's like after a small bowel resection. I am following up with my GI doc to prob start on some kind of medicinal transfusion or shot. Part of me feels like and hopes that what I have isn't Crohn's but I will do the necessary therapies anyway just as a preventative measure. Having the surgery is one of the best decisions I've ever made. I feel like I have been too strong all this time to have the surgery but now I feel that I am stronger now since I have had it. 

Good luck to all who are going through the same or similar situations. Wishing you all good health and healing.

Much love,
Shoesies


----------



## DustyKat (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Shoesies, :bigwave:

It's so good to have you back again, YAY!!!

It's also such a relief to hear that everything went well, aside from a couple of post op hiccups :eek2:, and you are now well on the way to full recovery. :ybiggrin:

Roo also had 60cms of bowel removed and has done well since her op. So do you have the pathology back?

Please keep us posted on how you are going and what your follow up plans and treatments are. 

YAY, so happy for you, 
Dusty


----------



## shoesies888 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey Dusty!

The pathology report says that what I have is "consistent" with Crohns. I'm not completely buying it yet...

I tell ya, Crohns sucks and the only great thing about it are the members of this forum!

Thanks for the sweet words.


----------



## Entchen (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi, Shoesies:  First and most important, great job getting through your first surgery and the first two weeks post-op. You are a star! Second, THANK YOU for the clear and honest description of your experience. As a Crohn's newbie, it has helped put me at ease in terms of thinking about the possibility of surgery. What you've been through wasn't easy, and eek I've had freaked right alongside you at the blood and the big knees, but it sounds like you handled it Extremely Well!

Looking forward to hearing about your continued good recovery!


----------



## Astra (Aug 14, 2010)

Hiya shoesies

so happy that you're ok!
and it's great to read of your surgery, gives reassurance to us all, surgery maybe an option for me in the future, it's been mentioned by gastro, but I don't feel afraid, so thanks shoesies and a speedy recovery!
love lots
xxxxx


----------



## debs1983 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi, I'm new, but wanted to say, I'm so scared that in future I may need surgery, but tbh now even with the hiccups you had, you still sound positive so its really helped me see its not as bad as Id fear


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Aug 14, 2010)

shoesies888 said:


> Hello! I am BACK!! I am two weeks post-op. Though I feel great today, the recovery process has not always been smooth.
> 
> I was calm a week before the surgery up until about 15 minutes before the operation. I remember crying because I was so nervous and the anesthesiology team saw this and decided to give me a shot that would calm me down. Since I had done a prep the day before and had no food in my system, the shot knocked me out before I was even in the surgical room.
> 
> ...


Yay you are done!!!! Your surgery post op sounded a tad like mine. Most of the water retention is normal.  I know having surgery is scary, felt like maybe I was having a mistake thought.


I too made a mistake of not looking after myself as I should have after surgery so dont put it on the back burner.  YOU dont have to live it, but dont ignore it.  I wished I had someone who could of told me post op. Keep yourself healthy and keep your diet like you  would avoid some foods.  :goodluck: so happy you are better!!!!!!!! Keep us posted!:hug:


----------



## acg101 (Aug 14, 2010)

hey Shoesies - I am happy to hear that it over and you are doing so great! I hope you are on your way to a full recovery. I love your determination and spirit - 
big hug


----------



## shoesies888 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hello! I wanted to mention that I am still anemic. The transfusion I was given only gave me just enough to bring me to a sustainable hemoglobin level. I am at 9 something. Normal is 12-16. I am hoping that w/ the removal of the diseased section, it is also the end of my chronic blood loss. So I am taking my iron to get my hemoglobin back up and hope that this is the end of me feeling tired--I've felt tired my ENTIRE life!! Pray for a miracle!! 

Kelly, Astra, and Debs: You're welcome! If I can help anyone feel a little bit better about surgery, then great! I know this board has helped me tremendously and though I initially came here bc I was feeling blue (at times depressed, lonely, hopeless) pre-op, I found so much support and empathy here. If you are considering surgery, I think it's VERY important to have a competent team of doctors alongside you. You MUST feel confident in that their skill/expertise will ultimately better your life. Do your homework, find the best docs, and get on with feeling good already!! 

Pen, I think it is SO important to watch my diet post-op and for the rest of my life. Though it is tempting to just want to eat anything since I feel I can now (now that my internal plumbing is no longer backed up), I think it is SO vital to eat foods that are good for you and won't irritate your GI tract. I am trying to avoid dairy, fried foods, or anything junk food. I am adding greens (I can have them now!!) and trying to eat only the lighter meats (seafood/fish/chicken). Of course, I'll indulge once in a while but I want to have a healthy diet/lifestyle.

Thanks so much Dan.  I'm excited about feeling good and not having to live w/ SO much pain anymore.


----------



## Sandstone (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi, I am so glad that I read this.  I met with my consultant and surgeon yesterday and am having an "open" resection to remove strictures in my colon and neo-terminal ileum.  The reality has hit me today like a tonne of bricks.  The operation date has been brought forward to the beginning of September which was originally the date for a follow up appointment having had a CT enterography last week.  I have had one surgery in the past so have experience of how recovery can be but it is so reassuring to read this thread today.  I have complete faith in my surgeon who was lovely,  I am anxious about the pain but the thought of having my life back is wonderful.  So you have made someone feel better about their surgery. Thank you.


----------



## shoesies888 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey Sandstone, SO happy to hear that I can help in some way. I say keep your chin up and approach the surgery courageously. There's no use in worrying, whether you worry or not, you will still go forward with the surgery and likely, you will feel SO much better after you heal.

I am 16 days post-op and I was able to walk 2 miles on the track today! I'm a little sore but I have energy! Yay!!

Good luck to you and keep us posted on your surgery!:goodluck:


----------

